# SM Rescue Raffle Prizes



## Lacie's Mom

This thread will show a list of the prizes that will be raffled for our rescues. Remember that you may purchase raffle tickets by donating to the Rescue Organization of your choice. You will receive 1 ticket for each $5.00 that you donate or 13 tickets for every $60.00 that you donate.

*Please do not post your donations in this thread. Instead, please pm or email me the info and I will post in the thread. *

And remember to check back daily for additional prizes -- I will add prizes daily.

For more information on the Rescue Raffle, please see this thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...ated/114483-sm-rescue-raffle-information.html

Now on to the prizes. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Rescue Raffle Quilt -- donated (and handmade) by Cyndrae (Cindy). There will be a special surpise incorporated into the Quilt -- a Katoon of your fluff -- created and donated by Katkoota (Kat).


----------



## Lacie's Mom

3 Prizes -- handcrafted tag -- donated and created by Michellerobinson (Michelle). Your choice of metals -- cooper (shown), brass (looks like gold) or nickle (looks like silver). You can have your choice of sayings on the tag (Michelle has tons of really cute sayings to choose from) and/or your fluff's name.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Hand painted one of a kind checkbook cover - donated and hand painted by:
_L'Claire - Canine Art Designs_
_The Malt Shoppe: www.picturetrail.com/l.claire _
_~Create Art from Your Heart~_




She has also done fabulous artwork for AMA.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Hand painted - one of a kind wallet. Donated by:
_L'Claire - Canine Art Designs_
_The Malt Shoppe: www.picturetrail.com/l.claire _
_~Create Art from Your Heart~_


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Sherpa Sports Bag Carrier - Size Medium (Pink) - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn)


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Doggie Gift Basket (with Texas specialties) - donated by Rudy Roo (Leigh). 
Here is a picture of the Basket! (Rudy not included)


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Custom Made Cuddle Cup (your choice of colors) - made and donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn). Example of Cuddle Cup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Personalized Picture Frame (with some other items as a special surprise) - donated by Rudy Roo (Leigh). No Picture available


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Hand painted - one of a kind purse. Designed, painted and donated by:

_L'Claire - Canine Art Designs_
_The Malt Shoppe: www.picturetrail.com/l.claire _
_~Create Art from Your Heart~_


----------



## Snowbody

OMG - Lynn - everything looks amazing so far. Looks like I'll have to do a lot of donating. :chili:


----------



## jenniferhope423

Loving the prizes! I will have to get my donation in. I see some things that I would love!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

We're just getting started. I'm just "wetting your appetite". There are lots more items to be posted. It's so fabulous -- all the items our SM family is donating.


----------



## RudyRoo

I am SO excited about this! The prizes all look great! I had to hide the gift basket from Rudy after I took that picture because he wanted to get the clothes out and "show them who's boss" (i.e., doing the zoomies around the apartment while holding a shirt and stopping every so often to shake it violently before I could catch him). 

Can't wait to hear the final tally on the amount of money that was donated to rescue by our members! Thank you again Lynn.


----------



## socalyte

Well shoot I was thinking how wonderful that Rudy was part of the prize, LOL. He sure is adorable!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Jackie -- I know that you wouldn't mind having a little brother for Cozette too, but Leigh made it very clear when she sent me the picture to post -- RUDY IS NOT INCLUDED. LOL


----------



## aprilb

I'm so excited!!!!:chili::chili: I love everything!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sherpa Sports Bag Carrier - Size Medium (Pink) - donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn)


I'm loving that shepra sport fluff carrier... but I need 5!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison

Lacie's Mom said:


> Hand painted one of a kind checkbook cover - donated and hand painted by:
> _L'Claire - Canine Art Designs_
> _The Malt Shoppe: www.picturetrail.com/l.claire_
> _~Create Art from Your Heart~_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has also done fabulous artwork for AMA.


 
I love the painted chequebook and wallet!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i love everything this is so exciting !


----------



## RudyRoo

I wanted to _*bump*_ this thread for all the new members joining us over the weekend! If any of you are reading this and have questions about how this all works, let us know! 

Also, I added a few more goodies to the gift basket and the Personalized Photo Frame gift that Rudy and I are donating. They are surprises, so I can't tell, but I am so excited for Rescue Raffle and to see pictures of the winners opening their prizes!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Wow grat prizes so far. I really need to get my donations in.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Robin (MoonDog): 
This is a pendant I made by melting glass with a torch and wrapping it around a coated mandrel. The art is called "Lampwork" or "Flamework"
After the bead is made, I pop it in a kiln to be annealed. 

This bead is on a leather cord and has a matching barrel bead that slides up and down to adjust the length.

It's very hard to photograph glass and this picture was the best I could do. It does look better in person .


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Bailey02 (Becky) - choice of personalized blanket. Winner to choose colors and style.

2 separate prizes donated.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Johita (Edith and Aolani) - a handmade crocheted vest similar to the one below to the specifications of the person that wins the item.


----------



## michellerobison

Lacie's Mom said:


> Donated by Bailey02 (Becky) - choice of personalized blanket. Winner to choose colors and style.
> 
> 2 separate prizes donated.


 
You're not including my puppies w/ that are you?:HistericalSmiley: Those are piccies of the binkies her mother in law did for my fluffies and they love them...and the lucky winner will too!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

No fluffs will be included. LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Jenniferhope423 (Jennifer) - $10 Gift Certificate to www.luckypuppycouture.com.

2 prizes donated


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Madison's Mom (Glenda): a basket of goodies from my local dog bakery. They didn't have a picture of a basket on their website, but here's a pic of some of their home baked treats.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

More prizes will be listed tomorrow.


----------



## bailey02

michellerobison said:


> You're not including my puppies w/ that are you?:HistericalSmiley: Those are piccies of the binkies her mother in law did for my fluffies and they love them...and the lucky winner will too!:wub:


Michelle I was waiting for you to spot the names out


----------



## plenty pets 20

I want to donate a couple of hand made sweaters, that will be made to fit. I can send pictures of the two I have for Hope. Who do I send them to or just post them on here??


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Edie - please send the pictures to me -- either by pm or at my email addy - [email protected].


----------



## michellerobison

bailey02 said:


> Michelle I was waiting for you to spot the names out


 
Yup I knew those were my babies binkies. I'm so glad she's well and can do them. I know I get lots of compliments on them and my fluffies lay all over them in my computer room. They know they're spoiled!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Madison's Mom (Glenda) -- demin vest for each fluff in your household, or if a single fluff household, 2 vests for the one fluff.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - Kwigy Bo hot pink dress, size S


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - Kwigy Bo green print dress, size S


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - Kwigy Bo pink sweater, size S


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - Kwigy Bo brown velvet dress, size XS


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - Kwigy Bo black dress, size XXS


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Snowbody (Sue and Tyler) - Kwigy Bo pink windbreaker jacket, size XXS


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by plenty pets 20 (Edie and Hope) -- 2 custom made sweaters (for the same fluff). Winner picks color and gives measurements for size


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Lacie's Mom (Lynn) - custom made outfit of winner's choice. Choose from: a) Bow Tie Collar/4 interchangable Bow Ties; b)Vest; c) Dress; d) harness vest; e) overalls; f) pajamas; g) nightgown; or h) coat.

Samples only:


----------



## Madison's Mom

OMG! This is getting exciting!


----------



## Snowbody

I think I have to give a bazillion dollars to rescues to get everything :chili: Such great prizes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Sylie (Sylvia): Bows

A wardrobe of bows

one pair casual tiny piggies
one pair velvet w/black pearl tiny piggies
one pail glamor satin & crystal small piggies
three tri-color satin & crystal bows
two double loop satin bows
one double loop w/rose bow
one fall bow
one spring bow
one birthday bow
Fifteen assorted bows. Picture is an example. Will accommodate color requests by winner.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm loving all the wonderful and unique prizes that we have this year. Now remember to start donating to the Rescue Organizations so that you can get Raffle Tickets to win some of these great gifts.:chili::chili::aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Orla and Milo -- handmade beaded leash. Winner to choose color. Statue not included.


----------



## Orla

Sorry, my friend who makes them had no picture without the statue.


----------



## mom2bijou

When can we donate a gift until? I'll get a gift to donate over the weekend. These prizes are awesome!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

These are AMAZING prizes!!!


----------



## Katkoota

Awesome! awesome! awesome!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

what amazing prizes!!! Cindy -that quilt looks beautiful already!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

More prizes being added today.

Donated by The A Team (Pat and her fluffs) - beautiful, soft, cuddlie animal print throw.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by KAG (Kerry) - 1 regular Madan Brush and 1 Madan Comb - Blue


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by S&LP's Mommy (Mane, Sasha & Lola Pink) - adorable necktie T-Shirt - Size S


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by KAG (Kerry) - 1 Regular Madan Brush and 1 Madan Comb - Purple


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by njdrake (Jane) - Glass Maltese Keychaine - Blue


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by njdrake (Jane) - Hip Doggie Zebra Step-In Harness/Lead


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by MoonDog (Robin) - custom designed/hand crafted glass pendant


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by KAG (Kerry) - 1 Regular Madan Brush - Red w/Hand Painted Maltese


----------



## Lacie's Mom

We still have lots more prize donations to post -- put you will need to wait until tomorrow to see what other goodies we have.

Thank all of you extremely generous people for your wonderful prize donations. I just love how much our SM family supports the Rescue efforts.


----------



## Orla

The prizes are wonderful!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Wonderful prizes. I can see I need more raffle tickets.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Bump


----------



## RudyRoo

new prizes! Yay! I have been anxiously waiting. I am so excited about raffle day!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

More new prizes.

Donated by S&LP's Mom (Mane, Sasha and Lola Pink): 3 adorable handbag toys.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by njdrake (Jane): Hip Doggie Red Step-in Harness


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by KAG (Kerry): Purple Madan Brush with handpainted Maltese


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Bibu (Cory, Bibu and Kissy): Hand crocheted sweater -- winner to choose colors


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Mom2Bijou (Tammy, Emma and Benny): $10 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by njdrake (Jane): Glass Maltese Keychain - Pink


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Bibu (Cory): Handmad Baby Wipes Travel Case


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by KAG (Kerry): Small Black Madan Brush with handpainted Maltese


----------



## jenniferhope423

Wow what wonderful prizes so far!!! I can't wait for the drawing. I see some things that Bailey & Sophia would love


----------



## edelweiss

Kitzel has his eyes on a couple of things too! Great prizes here! What a good group this is!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I see lots of wonderful prizes that I would like -- but only a couple of things that Lacie, Tilly and Secret would care about. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Toys and Treats -- that's what makes them happy.


----------



## edelweiss

Kitzel wants someone to donate a beach! :smrofl:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by snowbody (Sue and Tyler): $25 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by sophie (Linda, Sophie and Annie): Custom Bayou Water Bowl from Pampered Pet Boutique. Winner to choose design and colors.

Example of Bayou Bowl


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Cyndrae (Cindy and Lily) sent me some updated picture of the beautiful custom made quilt that she has donated to the raffle. Remember that Kat will be making a personal Katoon of your fluff which Cindy will incorporate into the quilt. This is just gorgeous, imho.


----------



## RudyRoo

Lacie's Mom said:


> Cyndrae (Cindy and Lily) sent me some updated picture of the beautiful custom made quilt that she has donated to the raffle. Remember that Kat will be making a personal Katoon of your fluff which Cindy will incorporate into the quilt. This is just gorgeous, imho.


I should just tell you all now...I am going to win this. mmmkay?:Happy_Dance:Kat, you can go ahead and start Rudy's katoon so as to speed up the process. Rudy is cold.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Cindy - I will say it again: that quilt is going to be GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss

WOW! what beautiful hand-work! I may have to get a 2nd job!


----------



## MoonDog

RudyRoo said:


> I should just tell you all now...I am going to win this. mmmkay?:Happy_Dance:Kat, you can go ahead and start Rudy's katoon so as to speed up the process. Rudy is cold.


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Madison's Mom

Oh my! Time to get more raffle tickets.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

More donations. 

Donated by socalyte (Jackie and Cozette): Ritzy Paw Pet Bed (Blue)


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by socalyte (Jackie and Cozette): Bronze Pet Carrier

COZETTE NOT INCLUDED.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by donnad (Donna, Chloe and Summer): $25 Gift Certificate to store of Winner's choice.





*GIFT CERTIFICATE*​


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by socalyte (Jackie and Cozette): Ritzy Paws Pet Bed (Pink)


----------



## bonsmom

So many beautiful things! I didn't see anything that I wouldn't love to have. Let's all buy some tickets to support this great cause!


----------



## Snowbody

Lacie's Mom said:


> Donated by socalyte (Jackie and Cozette): Bronze Pet Carrier
> 
> COZETTE NOT INCLUDED.


Jackie - I have the bag in red and it's really a slim easy bag to carry Tyler in. I have a few but yesterday going for a long walk put that over my shoulder and Tyler was a happy camper.:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

More prizes

Donated by LinzFair (Lindsey): Wall hung Pet Organizer by Yep Yup. You can even put your fluff's picture in the attached frame.


----------



## njdrake

I'm so impressed! That's a lot of great prizes. I need more tickets!! 
Thanks for doing this again this year Lynn. You do a great job!


----------



## Snowbody

Got myself more tickets today from donating some more. :chili::chili: 
Rescue rocks! :aktion033::aktion033: Come on, everyone!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

And I'm still not finished posting prizes. You really need to get tickets for this worthy cause. I love everything that's been donated this year and think we have enough so that most people with win something nice. 

Now -- more donations to the rescue orgs.


----------



## Bibu

Lacie's Mom said:


> Donated by socalyte (Jackie and Cozette): Bronze Pet Carrier
> 
> COZETTE NOT INCLUDED.


Has anyone noticed how adorable Cozette's smile is in this picture? She almost looks like she is laughing!!! :HistericalSmiley:

All these prizes are so adorable and exciting!


----------



## Sylie

Bibu said:


> Has anyone noticed how adorable Cozette's smile is in this picture? She almost looks like she is laughing!!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> All these prizes are so adorable and exciting!



Cozette does look as if she is laughing....now if she _were _included we would all be going broke donating.

If Bibu wins the beautiful pink sweater will he wear it...oh wait, Kissy is coming. Every SM member should hurry up and get a Malt of the opposite sex...just in case.

I am amazed at how generous these prizes are. What a lovely group we are!:chili:


----------



## Orla

Sylie said:


> Cozette does look as if she is laughing....now if she _were _included we would all be going broke donating.
> 
> If Bibu wins the beautiful pink sweater will he wear it...oh wait, Kissy is coming. *Every SM member should hurry up and get a Malt of the opposite sex...just in case.*
> 
> I am amazed at how generous these prizes are. What a lovely group we are!:chili:


I agree! :innocent:


----------



## cyndrae

This is the fastest turn around on a quilt I have done. Everything is done by hand. Thanks everyone. I already have the idea for the AMA quilt for San Deigo. I love all the gifts for the raffle. I need to talk DH out of another $60 bucks.  



RudyRoo said:


> I should just tell you all now...I am going to win this. mmmkay?:Happy_Dance:Kat, you can go ahead and start Rudy's katoon so as to speed up the process. Rudy is cold.





Hunter's Mom said:


> Cindy - I will say it again: that quilt is going to be GORGEOUS!!!!!





edelweiss said:


> WOW! what beautiful hand-work! I may have to get a 2nd job!





MoonDog said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:





Madison's Mom said:


> Oh my! Time to get more raffle tickets.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

More raffle prizes for today.

Donated by Jenny at Top Line Pet - www.toplinepet.com: Spa Lavish Renew Set


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Jenny at Top Line Pet - www.toplinepet.com: Regular Madan Brush - Lavender and Steel Tail Comb.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Jenny at Top Line Pet - www.toplinepet.com: Bottle of Madan Brilliant Spray, Steel Tail Comb and Black/Gold Trim Bow.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Jenny at Top Line Pet - www.toplinepet.com: Madan Comb - Black and Steel Tail Comb.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Jenny at Top Line Pet - www.toplinepet.com: Smal Madan Brush - Apple Green and Steel Tail Comb.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Jenny at Top Line Pet - www.toplinepet.com: Set of 10 pretty Clip Bows.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Donated by Jenny at Top Line Pet - www.toplinepet.com: Madan Comb - Black and Steel Tail Comb and Black/Gold Trim Bow.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I want to personally thank Kerry (KAG) for working with Jenny on these generous prize donations.

And I want to thank Jenny for always being so supportive of our Rescue Raffle. 

I hope that our SM family will consider ordering their Madan products from Top Line Pet (www.toplinepet.com) as Jenny provides great service as well as great products.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

New prizes.

Donated by njdrake (Jane): Brown with bone print microplush throw by the Hotel Collection.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

New prize donations.

Donated by maglily (Brenda & Jodi): $20 Gift Certificate to Pampered Pet Boutique.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

these r beautiful prizes!


----------



## Snowbody

Just drooling and daydreaming.:wub::Good luck: everyone!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

One more wonderful prize.

Donated by Jerrick (Jeryl and Kruze): Handmade dog blanket.


----------



## Madison's Mom

WOO HOO! The excitement is building!


----------



## Snowbody

START YOUR ENGINES. :chili::chili::yahoo::clap::Good luck::happy dance:


----------



## donnad

Anxiously waiting!


----------



## plenty pets 20

Its 9:00 a.m. on the West Coast...


----------



## jenniferhope423

I'm on and waiting :Waiting: Lynn the anxiousness is killing us!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom

I have a confession to make: I couldn't sleep last night, so I reviewed all the wonderful prizes. Such great donations for such a worthy cause and SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## RudyRoo

I snuck out of prison (quite literally..I'm doing a rotation at a prison) to check the raffle! I'm so anxious!!! Ahhh, have to go back soon and then I will have to wait until 3pm to get back to my phone. How will I make it?! So excited!


----------



## njdrake

OK, Lynn, the suspense is killing me :w00t:


----------



## Madison's Mom

RudyRoo said:


> I snuck out of prison (quite literally..I'm doing a rotation at a prison) to check the raffle! I'm so anxious!!! Ahhh, have to go back soon and then I will have to wait until 3pm to get back to my phone. How will I make it?! So excited!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## romeo&juliet

I wouldnt miss this for the world :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::aktion033::aktion033::smpullhair::smpullhair:artytime:arty::cheer::cheer::Waiting::Waiting: drum rolls please :w00t::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody

Maybe Lynn will start a new thread and name it in honor of Charlie Sheen? 
:chili::chili:WINNERS:chili::chili:​:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## RudyRoo

Snowbody said:


> Maybe Lynn will start a new thread and name it in honor of Charlie Sheen?
> :chili::chili:WINNERS:chili::chili:​:Waiting::Waiting:


Hahahaha! Love it


----------



## Madison's Mom

with Adonis blood and tiger DNA?


----------



## The A Team

:smilie_tischkante: I felt sure when I came back from lunch there would be winners posted!!!! Don't know if I can take anymore suspense!!!! :w00t:


----------

